# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Good Wall Backfill and Drainage contractors?

## RedRaven

G'day fellas -  
We've finally had our monster retaining wall laid along the uphill side of our hoes.  Everything has gone in fine and the wall is draining well through its socked ag-pipe drain even though there's been no back filling done yet. 
Its a big job to backfill the wall - can anyone in Perth give me any companies that do backfills? 
Also need a good company to look at the drainage in front of the wall... although the wall hasn't changed the intrinsic amount of water from rain, having disturbed the heavy clay soil is wreaking havoc with all the recent rain. 
We're in Kalamunda, near the foot of the hills.

----------

